#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  فروش کارت گرافیک AGP

## javamobira

با سلام خواستم ببینم اگه دارین کارت گرافیک AGP 512MB 256 B قیمت با هزینه ارسال به شهرستان چقدر میشد به تعداد چقدر میشه؟

----------

*4121355*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
128 سیزده تومن
256 بیست و پنج تومن
512 ندارم
هزینه باربری را هنگام تحویل بار به باربری پرداخت میکنید

----------

*4121355*,*imanfc*,*iranvich63*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*,*Zirnevis*

----------


## hamed1368829

سلام کارت گرافیگ 1 یا 2 گیگ دارین قیمتش ؟

----------

*4121355*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## فاطمیه

دوست عزیز سلام 
1 که خیلی کم و 2 اصلا نداره AGP

----------

*4121355*,*imanfc*,*iranvich63*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
ندارم فعلا متاسفانه

----------

*4121355*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mamaghaniyou

سلام
کارت گرافیک لپ تاب دل میخواستم. dell inspiron 6400 core2dual

----------

*4121355*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
کارت گرافیک؟ یا چیپ گرافیک؟

----------

*1212ali*,*4121355*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## yx700

سلام 


گرافیک 512 pci-e  

مدل 8400 با مارک asus  دارین 

با مارکای دیگه هم بود بگید

----------

*4121355*,*mohsen zmr*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
فعلا 128 و 256 دارم.

----------

*4121355*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*

----------


## rhassanivand

سلام آقای اکبری یه دو نه 256mb agp nvidia میخوام چجوری میشه برام بفرستین یه هفته ای برسه دستم

----------

*4121355*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام موجود میباشد.لطفا تماس بگیرید.باتشکر

----------

*4121355*

----------


## mehdieftekha

سلام  جناب اکبری :
کارتهای 128 agp تون 3.3 ولتن یا 1.5 ولتم دارین . چون برا یه مادربرد میخوام که کنار اسلت نوشته فقط 1.5 ولت و  AGP 8X .
 3.3 ولتو نوشته اصلا نباید روش گذاشت .

----------

*4121355*

----------


## mohsen1199

من دارم اگه خواستید09105870734

----------

